# Das Jesus Video



## gaer

Just one paragraph. I enjoyed this book, and unless I have missed something, it has never been translated into English. Just one short paragraph:


_Zuerst war da nur eine Staubwolke, in weiter Ferne. Er nahm sie gleichsam aus dem Augenwinkel wahr, sah dann hoch and überlegte, ob ihm siene erwartungsvoll gespanten Nerven einen Streich spielten. Wahrscheinlich. Fahrzeuge wirbelten soche Staubwolekn auf, wenn sie über die steinige Piste fuhren, die etwa eine Meile südwestlich des Lagers verlief. Aber das war sicher nur wieder ein Lastwagen, der in das nahegelengen Dorf wollte. Wahrscheinlich hatte es nichts zu bedeuten. Nicht das, was er erwartete._

_At first there was only a cloud of dust, far in the distance. He noticed it out of the corner of his eye, "so to speak", then looked up and wondered if his nerves, on edge from [eager] expectation/anticipation, were playing a trick on him. Apparently. Vehicles threw up such clouds of dust when they drove over the rocky "track" that ran about a mile to the southwest of the camp. But surely it [that] was only another truck that was heading for the nearby village. Most likely [apparently] it had no significance. Not the kind that he was anticipating._

1) I had trouble with "gleichsam".
2) I had trouble with "Piste"
3) I found the repetition of "wahrscheinlich" in only one paragraph not the best style and would take the liberty of using another phrase with the same meaning: "mostly likely".

I found this book very enjoyable, in fact much more enjoyable than _The Da Vinci Code_. In addition, it would work very well in English, since many or most of the principle characters are American or English. I did feel as I read it that I was reading a very good translation of a book written in English, a strange feeling.

Gaer


----------



## jester.

gaer said:
			
		

> 1) I had trouble with "gleichsam". *Ich auch. Ich glaube, ich weiß nicht mal wirklich was das Wort heißen soll, zumindest in diesem Zusammenhang. Wenn ich das Buch auf Deutsch lesen würde, würde ich dieses "gleichsam" wahrscheinlich überlesen. Da wirst du wohl leider auf gebildetere Foreros warten müssen.*
> 2) I had trouble with "Piste"* Das von dir gewählte "track" finde ich ganz ok, wenn mir mein Englisch niccht einen Streich spielt. Ich erkläre dir "Piste" etwas genauer, dann sagst du mir, ob "track" wirklich ok ist. "Piste" ist hier als eine Art Straße zu verstehen, aber nicht so gut, wie eine richtige Straße und auch nicht asphaltiert. Eine Piste ist hier, glaube ich, eher ein besserer und größerer Pfad, für Autos und LKWs angelegt.*
> 3) I found the repetition of "wahrscheinlich" in only one paragraph not the best style and would take the liberty of using another phrase with the same meaning: "mostly likely". *Well, it sounds quite ok to me in the German text, but nonetheless, I think it's ok for you to choose two idfferent terms.*



*Äh, zwei Antworten auf Deutsch, eine auf Englisch  
Naja, du verstehst ja beides...


A few more remarks/Noch ein paar Anmerkungen:

*


> _Zuerst war da nur eine Staubwolke, in weiter Ferne. Er nahm sie gleichsam aus dem Augenwinkel wahr, sah dann hoch and überlegte, ob ihm siene erwartungsvoll gespanten Nerven einen Streich spielten. Wahrscheinlich. Fahrzeuge wirbelten soche Staubwolekn auf, wenn sie über die steinige Piste fuhren, die etwa eine Meile südwestlich des Lagers verlief. Aber das war sicher nur wieder ein Lastwagen, der in das nahegelenge*n* Dorf wollte. Wahrscheinlich hatte es nichts zu bedeuten. Nicht das, was er erwartete._
> 
> _At first there was only a cloud of dust, far in the distance. He noticed it out of the corner of his eye, "so to speak", then looked up and wondered if his nerves, on edge from [eager] expectation/anticipation, were playing a trick on him. *Apparently (wahrscheinlich=probably, likely; apparently=anscheinend, scheinbar)*. Vehicles threw up such clouds of dust when they drove over the rocky "track" that ran about a mile *to the southwest of the camp* *(Die Piste führt nicht zum Camp, sondern eine Meile südwestlich davon; also sollte es, wenn ich mich nicht irre, so heißen: ...that ran about a mile southwest of the camp - also ohne to, was hier ja eine Richtung angeben würde, oder?)*. But surely it [that] was only another truck that was heading for the nearby village. Most likely *[apparently ]* it had no significance. Not the kind that he was anticipating._



*EDIT: Ich hätte natürlich noch anmerken müssen, dass ich deine Übersetzung sehr gelungen finde *


----------



## FloVi

gaer said:
			
		

> J
> 1) I had trouble with "gleichsam".
> 2) Piste
> 3) wahrscheinlich



1. quasi
2. j3st3rs Erklärung mit der minderwertigen Straße ist sehr gut.
3. Es wird hier im Sinne von "vermutlich" verwendet.

EDIT: Ich wollte erst drei Antworten geben, aber das ist ja quatsch...


----------



## Whodunit

gaer said:
			
		

> Just one paragraph. I enjoyed this book, and unless I have missed something, it has never been translated into English. Just one short paragraph:
> 
> _Zuerst war da nur eine Staubwolke, in weiter Ferne. Er nahm sie gleichsam aus dem Augenwinkel wahr, sah dann hoch and überlegte, ob ihm seine erwartungsvoll gespannten Nerven einen Streich spielten. Wahrscheinlich. Fahrzeuge wirbelten solche Staubwolken auf, wenn sie über die steinige Piste fuhren, die etwa eine Meile südwestlich des Lagers verlief. Aber das war sicher nur wieder ein Lastwagen, der in das nahegelegene Dorf wollte. Wahrscheinlich hatte es nichts zu bedeuten. Nicht das, was er erwartete._


 
Ich habe mir erlaubt, die deutsche Version zu korrigieren, die übrigens sehr gut geschrieben ist. Es sind wohl alles nur Abschrebfehler bzw. Abtippfehler.



> _At first there was only a cloud of dust, far in the distance. He noticed it out of the corner of his eye, "so to speak", then looked up and wondered if his nerves, on edge from [eager] expectation/anticipation, were playing a trick on him. Apparently. Vehicles threw up such clouds of dust when they drove over the rocky "track" that ran about a mile to the southwest of the camp. But surely it [that] was only another truck that was heading for the nearby village. Most likely [apparently] it had no significance. Not the kind that he was anticipating._


 
Sehr gute Übersetzung. Ich möchte nur Folgendes anmerken:

"so to speak" ergibt nicht wirklich Sinn in diesem Satz, finde ich, genauso wenig wie "gleichsam". Man würde es - wie J3 schon gensagt hat - einfach überlesen, deswegen kannst du es in der Übersetzung auch weglassen.

Die Lösung mit "on the edge of on edge from expectation" finde ich super, allerdings muss "eager" nicht mit dort rein.

Das allein stehende "wahrscheinlich" heißt einfach nur "vielleicht", also ist "apparently" nicht schlecht. "Most likely" passt nicht so gut, glaube ich, dann eher "perhaps".

Statt "track" geht vielleicht noch "lane" oder "country lane", aber im Prinzip sollte man verstehen, wie diese seltsame Straße aussieht. 

Um den Laster zu betonen, fände ich "that" besser als "it".

"Most likely" passt richtig gut im letzten Satz.

Wenn du oben "anticipation" nimmst, solltest du es im letzten Satz weglassen. Allerdings plädiere ich für "expectation" weiter oben und "anticipate" im letzten Satz.



> 1) I had trouble with "gleichsam".


 
Wie gesagt solltest du es nicht beachten. "Quasi" ist auch nicht so toll in dem Satz, würde mir aber besser gefallen als "gleichsam".



> 2) I had trouble with "Piste"


 
Nach J3s Erklärung kannst du dich nun selbst entscheiden. "(Country) lane" hätte ich noch anzubieten, ich weiß nicht, wie es dir gefällt.



> 3) I found the repetition of "wahrscheinlich" in only one paragraph not the best style and would take the liberty of using another phrase with the same meaning: "mostly likely".


 
So wie du es gelöst ist, ist es sehr gut.

Ich muss auch noch hinzufügen, dass du es wirklich super gemacht ist. Good job.


----------



## FloVi

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Wie gesagt solltest du es nicht beachten. "Quasi" ist auch nicht so toll in dem Satz, würde mir aber besser gefallen als "gleichsam".



Bedenke bitte, dass "quasi" in diesem Fall das "englische" Wort wäre. "Gleichsam" ist aus dem deutschen Original!

Es sollte lediglich das Wort erklären, weil gaer damit wohl nicht viel anfangen konnte.


----------



## Whodunit

FloVi said:
			
		

> Bedenke bitte, dass "quasi" in diesem Fall das "englische" Wort wäre. "Gleichsam" ist aus dem deutschen Original!


 
Aber das Wort "quasi" gibt es doch im Deutschen auch. Ich glaube auch fast, dass die deutsche und englische Bedeutung dort übereinstimmt.



> Es sollte lediglich das Wort erklären, weil gaer damit wohl nicht viel anfangen konnte.


 
Ich übrigens auch nicht - und J3, wie es aussieht, auch nicht wirklich.


----------



## FloVi

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Ich übrigens auch nicht - und J3, wie es aussieht, auch nicht wirklich.



Da macht sich der Altersunterschied bemerkbar ;-)


----------



## Whodunit

FloVi said:
			
		

> Da macht sich der Altersunterschied bemerkbar ;-)


 
Das heißt doch keineswegs, dass wir das Wort nicht kennen. Nur genau in diesem Zusammenhang verstehe ich den Bezug nicht. Auf irgendwas muss es sich doch beziehen und steht nicht so einfach in einem Satz, oder?


----------



## FloVi

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Auf irgendwas muss es sich doch beziehen und steht nicht so einfach in einem Satz, oder?


Darauf, dass er es nicht direkt sah, sondern "quasi" aus den Augenwinkeln heraus. Daher ist er sich auch nicht sicher, ob das real oder eine Sinnestäuschung war.


----------



## cyanista

FloVi said:
			
		

> Bedenke bitte, dass "quasi" in diesem Fall das "englische" Wort wäre. "Gleichsam" ist aus dem deutschen Original!


Ich bin mit Who und j3st3r einverstanden, dass das Wort im deutschen Satz eigentlich überflüssig ist, und in der englischen Übersetzung erst recht sinnlos. "Er hat es gleichsam/quasi aus dem Augenwinkel gesehen" - was soll das heißen?? Hätte "es aus dem Augenwinkel gesehen" nicht gereicht"

Übrigens, du kannst quasi im Englischen nicht so wie im Deustchen gebrauchen. Es ist da meistens ein Präfix (quasi-experimental) oder sehr selten ein Adjektiv (a quasi success).


----------



## cyanista

FloVi said:
			
		

> Darauf, dass er es nicht direkt sah, sondern "quasi" aus den Augenwinkeln heraus. Daher ist er sich auch nicht sicher, ob das real oder eine Sinnestäuschung war.


Ach so! Dann könnte man doch sagen:_

At first there was only a cloud of dust, far in the distance. He thought he saw it out of the corner of his eye__, looked up and wondered if his nerves, on edge from expectation/anticipation, were playing a trick on him.

_EDIT: Daniel, es ist nicht "on the edge of expectation", sondern "on edge from expectation". Ich dachte, ich sage es dir lieber, eher du dir die falsche Wendung merkst.


----------



## FloVi

cyanista said:
			
		

> Hätte "es aus dem Augenwinkel gesehen" nicht gereicht"



Tja, da werden wir wohl Herrn Eschbach fragen müssen.

Eigentlich nimmt amn "aus den Augenwinkeln" ja auch nichts Konkretes wahr. Meist handelt es sich um Bewegungen oder Lichtreflexe. Eschbach wird aber mit der Staubwolke relativ konkret. Vielleicht wollte er es mit dem "gleichsam" wieder abschwächen.


----------



## cyanista

Und wie findest du meinen Vorschlag im Post 11, FloVi?


----------



## FloVi

cyanista said:
			
		

> Und wie findest du meinen Vorschlag im Post 11, FloVi?


Etwas unbefriedigend, denn er "dachte" nicht, er hätte was gesehen, er sah es. Irgendwie... "Ich dachte, ich hätte was gesehen." sagt man eigentlich nur, wenn man sich schon mit dem Irrtum abgefunden hat. Soweit ist er da noch nicht.

Na gut, ich will nicht nur meckern, daher ein eigener kläglicher versuch:

_ At first there was only a cloud of dust, far in the distance. He saw it more or less out of the corner of his eye__, looked up and wondered if his expectationful strained nerves were playing a trick on him.

_Käme das dem "deutschen" Sinn mit englischen Mitteln einigermaßen nahe?

EDIT: Überarbeitung des englischen Teils


----------



## Kajjo

Hallo Gaer,
toll diese Übersetzung und auch die Idee, mal andersherum zu übersetzen! Wie man sieht, ergeben sich auch so herum sehr interessante Fragen! Außerdem liest sich der englische Text wirklich sehr schön und glatt ... da sieht man mal, wie englische Texte klingen können, wenn der Übersetzer muttersprachlich ist, sich Mühe gibt und Talent hat!

_ 1) I had trouble with "gleichsam"._

Ich stimme den anderen zu, daß das Wort keinen zusätzlichen Sinn trägt und in der englischen Übersetzung problemlos weggelassen werden kann. Im deutschen Text gefällt mir das Wort aber und es paßt sich schön in die fließende Erzählung ein. Es soll soviel bedeuten wie "He noticed it like out of the corner of his eye".

_2) I had trouble with "Piste"_

track, dirt road

_ 3) I found the repetition of "wahrscheinlich" in only one paragraph not the best style and would take the liberty of using another phrase with the same meaning: "mostly likely".

_Persönlich versuche ich auch immer, solche Wiederholungen zu vermeiden. Aber in diesem Fall finde ich die Wiederholung im deutschen Text sogar außerordentlich geschickt (!), denn der Autor will ja gerade den ersten Gedanken ("wahrscheinlich") wieder aufgreifen. Wenn man den Text laut liest, ist diese Wiederholung hier sogar sehr schön betonbar.

"Wahrscheinlich. [...] Wahrscheinlich hatte es nichts zu bedeuten!" 

Ich würde das Wort übrigens als "probably" (oder vielleicht als "(most) likely") übersetzen. "Apparently" ist eigentlich falsch, denn es ist ja gerade nicht offensichtlich, sondern nur wahrscheinlich. Wenn sich im weiteren Text herausstellt, daß es eben nicht so war, wird klar, warum man hier _wahrscheinlich _eben nicht durch _offensichtlich _ersetzen darf!

Kajjo


----------



## gaer

j3st3r said:
			
		

> *Äh, zwei Antworten auf Deutsch, eine auf Englisch  *


No problem.  By the way, "probably" is correct, although for reasons I can't explain, in certain situations I would use "probably" and "apparently" interchangeably, and in this particular paragraph I would do so.

An example:

1) Probably UPS tried to deliver that package while we were out but needed a signature.

2) Appantely UPS tried to deliver that package while we were out but needed a signature.

However, that's a bit sloppy, and "probably" definitely is a better choice!

Now this:

_that ran about a mile to the southwest _

I had in mind a bumpy, rocky road that did not lead towad the camp but traveled in a different direction. Here "to the southwest of the camp" and "southwest of the camp" means the same thing to me, but your suggestion is less "wordy" and therefore would be an improvement.

I'm away from home, and I have no power cord, so let me know if I missed any suggestions!

Gaer


----------



## gaer

FloVi said:
			
		

> 1. quasi
> 2. j3st3rs Erklärung mit der minderwertigen Straße ist sehr gut.
> 3. Es wird hier im Sinne von "vermutlich" verwendet.
> 
> EDIT: Ich wollte erst drei Antworten geben, aber das ist ja quatsch...


Actually, I suddenly thought of a throw-away phrase in English that is often used: as it were.

_He noticed it out of the corner of his eye, as it were, then looked up and wondered if his nerves, on edge from…_

However, this is a phrase I don't use myself, and I'm not sure it fits the style. "So to speak" is also a "throw-away" phrase, but there is so zu sagen, so perhaps the best solution, at least for now, is to omit the word, as others have suggested. 

Gaer


----------



## gaer

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Ich habe mir erlaubt, die deutsche Version zu korrigieren, die übrigens sehr gut geschrieben ist. Es sind wohl alles nur Abschrebfehler bzw. Abtippfehler.


I appreciate that, Who. I make almost as many mistakes when I type in English.  I'll correct the text in German as you suggested and correct the translation at the same time later, in one post. 


> "so to speak" ergibt nicht wirklich Sinn in diesem Satz, finde ich, genauso wenig wie "gleichsam". Man würde es - wie J3 schon gensagt hat - einfach überlesen, deswegen kannst du es in der Übersetzung auch weglassen.


Unless a better idea occurs to me, that's what I'm going to do.


> Die Lösung mit "on the edge of on edge from expectation" finde ich super, allerdings muss "eager" nicht mit dort rein.


I agree, but why did you write: "on the edge of. There I got a bit confused.  


> Das allein stehende "wahrscheinlich" heißt einfach nur "vielleicht", also ist "apparently" nicht schlecht. "Most likely" passt nicht so gut, glaube ich, dann eher "perhaps".


As I said, "apparently" would work. It would not cause any misunderstanding, but I do think that "probably" is better. I don't like changing things unless it is necessary, and there it is not. 


> Statt "track" geht vielleicht noch "lane" oder "country lane", aber im Prinzip sollte man verstehen, wie diese seltsame Straße aussieht.


Some context, since I know the story. This is somewhere in a desert area. There is digging going on. It is probably a dirt road with many stones, very dry, and the "road" may be nothing more than the tracks left by countless trucks going from one place to another. It's definitely not a lane or country lane. "Dirt road" may be the best translation. Do you see the problem? In our minds we are probably seeing the same thing. Think of Indiana Jones, an old truck, traveling over something very bumpy that probably also goes up and down a bit (grade), but not necessarily.

Well, I'm running out of battery. I forgot to bring my power cord. 


> Um den Laster zu betonen, fände ich "that" besser als "it".


But it sounds bad in English:

_But surely it _*that*_ was only another truck _*that*_ was heading for the nearby village._
See the repetition?

This might be better:

_But surely it that was only another truck heading for the nearby village._

That seems to eliminate the problem!


> "Most likely" passt richtig gut im letzten Satz.
> 
> In fact, "most likely" is another way of saying "probably"…
> 
> Wenn du oben "anticipation" nimmst, solltest du es im letzten Satz weglassen. Allerdings plädiere ich für "expectation" weiter oben und "anticipate" im letzten Satz.


Agreed. Lots of little changes to make later. 

Thank you for the suggestions,

Gaer


----------



## gaer

FloVi said:
			
		

> Tja, da werden wir wohl Herrn Eschbach fragen müssen.


True! However, I can assure you that "quasi" is not going to work in English, and you would be hard pressed to find something that will work in the place of "gleichsam". That's why I was stumped. One of many irritating things about translating is that you want to translate every word, but sometimes this is not possible.

Unfortunately my old laptop battery is all but useless. It said I had about 2 hours, and that was perhaps a half hour ago. I have only minutes left, so I'll try to return later. 

By the way, "as it were" was very popular in the past and I think it may be the closest thing to "gleichsam", which I assume is not old-fashioned at all. 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

Ich schreibe noch schnell etwas zu deinen Antworten, obwohl ja schon alles klar ist. 



			
				gaer said:
			
		

> I agree, but why did you write: "on the edge of. There I got a bit confused.


 
Why? I don't know. I seem to have thought of something else. 



> As I said, "apparently" would work. It would not cause any misunderstanding, but I do think that "probably" is better. I don't like changing things unless it is necessary, and there it is not.


 
You are right, "probably" didn't even come to my mind. I agree that it would fit very well.



> Some context, since I know the story. This is somewhere in a desert area. There is digging going on. It is probably a dirt road with many stones, very dry, and the "road" may be nothing more than the tracks left by countless trucks going from one place to another. It's definitely not a lane or country lane. "Dirt road" may be the best translation. Do you see the problem? In our minds we are probably seeing the same thing. Think of Indiana Jones, an old truck, traveling over something very bumpy that probably also goes up and down a bit (grade), but not necessarily.


 
Okay, since you know the story, it's best to stick to "dirt road" or "track".



> But it sounds bad in English:
> 
> _But surely it _*that*_ was only another truck _*that*_ was heading for the nearby village._
> See the repetition?


 
Oh, I didn't see the repetition when I suggested it.



> This might be better:
> 
> _But surely it that was only another truck heading for the nearby village._
> 
> That seems to eliminate the problem!


 
Yes, that's perfect. 



> Agreed. Lots of little changes to make later.


 
Nevertheless, your version was already perfect.


----------



## gaer

_Zuerst war da nur eine Staubwolke, in weiter Ferne. Er nahm sie gleichsam aus dem Augenwinkel wahr, sah dann hoch and überlegte, ob ihm seine erwartungsvoll gespannten Nerven einen Streich spielten. Wahrscheinlich. Fahrzeuge wirbelten solche Staubwolken auf, wenn sie über die steinige Piste fuhren, die etwa eine Meile südwestlich des Lagers verlief. Aber das war sicher nur wieder ein Lastwagen, der in das nahegelegene Dorf wollte. Wahrscheinlich hatte es nichts zu bedeuten. Nicht das, was er erwartete._

_At first there was only a cloud of dust, far in the distance. He noticed it more or less out of the corner of his eye, then looked up and wondered if his nerves, on edge from expectation, were playing a trick on him. Probably. Vehicles threw up such clouds of dust when they drove over the rocky dirt road that ran about a mile southwest of the camp. But surely that was only another truck heading for the nearby village. Probably it had no significance. Not the kind that he was anticipating._ 

Many thanks to all of you for you suggestions and corrections. I would love a chance to translate the whole book, which I still think is excellent and SHOULD be translated into English. English readers are missing a good story. 

Gaer

EDIT: Kajjo convinced me to change the second "wahrscheinlich" to probably, and I agreed because I object to trying to "improve" the writing of a fine author.


----------



## FloVi

gaer said:
			
		

> ...and SHOULD be translated into English.


Zumal es das Buch mittlerweile auf polnisch, russisch, französisch, niederländisch und japanisch gibt. ;-)

Den Abschnitt finde ich jetzt übrigens sehr gut. Nicht zuletzt, weil es mein "more or less" in die Endfassung geschafft hat ;-)


----------



## gaer

FloVi said:
			
		

> Zumal es das Buch mittlerweile auf polnisch, russisch, französisch, niederländisch und japanisch gibt. ;-)
> 
> Den Abschnitt finde ich jetzt übrigens sehr gut. Nicht zuletzt, weil es mein "more or less" in die Endfassung geschafft hat ;-)


FloVi, I used "more or less" purely on the basis of my own feel. I missed your comment. There were so many good ones. 

If you suggested it, I think it was a wonderful solution! I know how I came to use it. How did you arrive at it? 

Is it possible that the book IS translated into English and I missed it? I would love to give it to my wife to read and to a few other people, but I can't without a translation because they read only English. 

Gaer


----------



## jester.

gaer said:
			
		

> FloVi, I used "more or less" purely on the basis of my own feel. I missed your comment. There were so many good ones.
> 
> If you suggested it, I think it was a wonderful solution! I know how I came to use it. How did you arrive at it?
> 
> Is it possible that the book IS translated into English and I missed it? I would love to give it to my wife to read and to a few other people, but I can't without a translation because they read only English.
> 
> Gaer


You should translate the whole book for them, you did really well in the paragraph we discussed.  

Have you tried to check if the author has a homepage? You might also want to check the editor's homepage. I'm certain that they know whether there is an English translation or not.


----------



## FloVi

Ich habe die Sprachen von der Homepage des Autors. Englisch war nicht dabei.


----------

